# Great products Master Nilo.



## jayla (Jun 22, 2004)

Thumbs up to Master Nilo's products.
 Over a month ago I posted a note asking if anyone had any ideas where i could get quality sticks. I had a few replies which I followed up with, thus coming in contact with Master Nilo through his web site. Being skeptical at first because everything always looks good in photos and when its in your hands it can be a disappointment.But with Master Nilo's products what you see is what you get, quality weapons. Take some time aside and have a look at Master Nilo's web site I asure you wont be disappointed :uhyeah: . 

www.panlaban.com

*JAYLA!*


----------



## mike dizon (Jun 22, 2004)

Nilo Limpin was famous here for his balisong skills and was in many films and tv commercials before.He was also a stuntman. He was making weapons for a long time but this is the first I heard of his web site. Thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Mike,Jayla,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Thanks for supplying this information.

Jayla, you might want to also consider posting this info in the FMA supplies link sticky here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5340

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

